# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Cultivo de quinua en el perú

## Cañete Perú

Se requiere información de cultivo de quinua en el Perú. 
Buenas noches, tendrían la amabilidad de orientarme con respecto al sembrío de quinua, qué variedad es la más rentable en cuanto a kg/ha, y lógicamente la más comercial, he leído que la quinua roja es la más rentable, por ser para gourmet.
Cuál es el clima apropiado y a qué altitud es recomendable sembrarla?
Qué tanto influye en cultivar orgánicamente? quizas haya algunos foliares permitidos? guano de isla se podría utilizar? 
Espero no haberlo molestado con el pedido, pero tengo la intención de incursionar en el sembrío de la quinua. 
Gracias.
Atte.
Tomás. tomy_200193@hotmail.comTemas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO El cultivo de lucuma - fruta bandera del peru !!! Cultivo de esparrago en peru sin secretos !!! CULTIVO DE QUINUA Artículo: Quinua y algarrobina captaron atención de compradores internacionales en feria Perú Natura

----------

